# Boros vs Toriko



## Rookie7 (May 29, 2014)

New feats for Boros:

*Spoiler*: __ 















-
Who will win?


----------



## Kazu (May 29, 2014)

I don't think there's anything there that could scratch Toriko's country level durability


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 29, 2014)

that's probably not enough for toriko, unless you're willing to take his planet destroying attack at face value.

i mean there really isn't any conclusive evidence for that since saitama overpowered it straight away but being a purported subjugator of the universe gives a little credibility to that.


----------



## Rookie7 (May 29, 2014)

Kazu said:


> I don't think there's anything there that could scratch Toriko's country level durability


Ah, damn it. So it's still too soon.
Toriko wins then.


----------



## egressmadara (May 30, 2014)

The new manga feat only strengthens Boros's scaling to quadruple digit gigaton Saitama. 

Which Toriko can handle without a problem.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 30, 2014)

egressmadara said:


> The new manga feat only strengthens Boros's scaling to *quadruple digit gigaton Saitama*.
> 
> Which Toriko can handle without a problem.


There is no "quadruple digit" on anything besides speed.
Unless you mean single digit teraton.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 30, 2014)

I thought he was still in the triple digits in speed, I guess Saitama got an upgrade...either way Toriko takes this no problem


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 30, 2014)

Boros has speed but unless you take his hype into account then he can't do any damage to toriko. 

Of course if we take his word for it, he punches Torikos head off .


----------



## egressmadara (May 31, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> There is no "quadruple digit" on anything besides speed.
> Unless you mean single digit teraton.


That was for speed, yea.


----------



## kinghuff (Jun 2, 2014)

Boros wins via bfr. GG


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Wait for the fight to finish.

He's gotten some decent feats so far, but nothing that compares to Toriko yet.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 2, 2014)

Saitama would throw the moon at boros, and he'll destroy it with a punch.
Or the other way around, calling it now.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 3, 2014)

Anyway to get a time frame for that? 

If not, an assumed time frame of 30 seconds seems reasonable.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 3, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Anyway to get a time frame for that?
> 
> If not, an assumed time frame of 30 seconds seems reasonable.


Saitama's face was like, "what happened?".
I think a few seconds fits the bill.


----------



## trance (Jun 3, 2014)

Being able to slightly damage Saitama and tank his punches, Boros is at least island level and quadruple digits mach. Sadly, Toriko laughs at that.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 4, 2014)

It depends on the next chapter. Seems like Boros/One Punch Man will soon have feats to challenge Toriko and beyond. The first one is from the Original One Punch Man, the second seems to be an upcoming chapter title...


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 4, 2014)

Second image has been existing for ages now.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 4, 2014)

Now he's actually on the Moon, so it's likely to happen.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 4, 2014)

But toriko has some pretty crazy hype too. It is entirely possible toriko upgrades above that before one punch man gets there.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 4, 2014)

Still not enough to beat Toriko. Contrary to belief, punching someone to the moon does not make one moon level. I see enough of that stupid shit on Animevice and MvC (I lurk for amusement ).


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 4, 2014)

So Toriko (I assume you mean the main character) will get planet level feats in just a month or even a few weeks?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 4, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Still not enough to beat Toriko. Contrary to belief, punching someone to the moon does not make one moon level. I see enough of that stupid shit on Animevice and MvC (I lurk for amusement ).



I didn't mean punching to the Moon, but the image of One Punch Man in front of the Moon with a giant hole in it, which may happen in a chapter or two.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 4, 2014)

TTGL said:


> I didn't mean punching to the Moon, but the image of One Punch Man in front of the Moon with a giant hole in it, which may happen in a chapter or two.



As Zenith said, that image has been around for a while now. It may or may not happen. If it does then it would put One Punch Man above Toriko and the other kings (at least if they don't get an upgrade before then), but it still wouldn't be enough for Toriko top tiers.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 4, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> As Zenith said, that image has been around for a while now. It may or may not happen. If it does then it would put One Punch Man above Toriko and the other kings (at least if they don't get an upgrade before then), but it still wouldn't be enough for Toriko top tiers.



What DC are Toriko Top tiers at now?

Hype wise they can life wipe a planet thats like Jupiter+. 

Feat wise Jirou almost stopped the rotation of the planet. Which i have no idea how much that translate to DC.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 4, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> What DC are Toriko Top tiers at now?
> 
> Hype wise they can life wipe a planet thats like Jupiter+.
> 
> Feat wise Jirou almost stopped the rotation of the planet. Which i have no idea how much that translate to DC.


Least Planet +.  (3 digit zetatons)


----------



## Kazu (Jun 4, 2014)

Large planet doesn't start until 2.7 yottatons


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 4, 2014)

Kazu said:


> Large planet doesn't start until 2.7 yottatons


?
Automatic correction BS. 
I meant at least planet +.
Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Rickert (Jun 5, 2014)

In the beginnning chapters, Saitama tanked a building level punch from Hammerhead without being phase and felt like nothing. Hammerhead's punches casually destroys buildings (the kind that Goku had trouble with in GT, though it's not cannon). Later, stronger enemy like Seaking punched and he was still unphased. So, we can safe to assume that in order to phase Saitama in his most RELAXED state, the attacks must be at least the level of large city block. Now, the puzzle is that what kind of power needed to send a large city block to the moon in 2-3 seconds. Certainly, a mountain level punch is not enough to send a large city block to Moon in SECONDS.

And the entire fight Saitama is not slightly damaged in any possible way. He just got dirty by letting Boros punch him around.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jun 5, 2014)

> the puzzle is that what kind of power needed to send a *large city block* to the moon in 2-3 seconds. Certainly, a mountain level punch is not enough to send a *large block of building* to Moon in SECONDS.



this man's reasoning is top tier 

somebody rep the boy!


----------



## Rickert (Jun 5, 2014)

@MysticBlade Typo. Fixed. Should be consitent now.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 5, 2014)

Rickert said:


> @MysticBlade Typo. Fixed. Should be consitent now.


The answer would be island+ striking Strength.
As saitama is island level+ due to tanking that meteor impact without issues. And the energy to throw someone out of orbit is just some tons. 
kid goku before the tournament has building + feats btw. (Gt is not by any means usable due to god tier incosistencies)


----------



## Rickert (Jun 5, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> The answer would be island+ striking Strength.
> As saitama is island level+ due to tanking that meteor impact without issues. And the energy to throw someone out of orbit is just some tons.
> kid goku before the tournament has building + feats btw. (Gt is not by any means usable due to god tier incosistencies)


How would island level+ is enough? By the surprise look on Saitama's face, it would take a few *seconds* for him to get to the moon, not a long trip that takes hours. Since it takes island level strike to phase him, how much power needed to send an island to the moon in *seconds*, which is the power of Boros's punch?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh yes you can tell time frame by facial expresion. Genius.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 5, 2014)

Rickert said:


> How would island level+ is enough? By the surprise look on Saitama's face, it would take a few *seconds* for him to get to the moon, not a long trip that takes hours. Since it takes island level strike to phase him, how much power needed to send an island to the moon in *seconds*, which is the power of Boros's punch?



Saitama is island level +. But his size and mass are the ones of a human.
Saitama current durability is 6,11 gigatons. Not sure how much energy you need to bfr someone into the moon.(The energy to throw someone into orbit is single digit ton, though) 
I just asked the energy to throw a normal human into the moon and we might have a result. (Not like will change much)
Anyway, i think it will only add meaningless things like kilotons to gigatons.


----------



## Rickert (Jun 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Oh yes you can tell time frame by facial expresion. Genius.


Is there a reason to assume otherwise? If it took hours, everyone heroes on Earth would be eliminated by Boros, or at least had a fight with him. In the original manga by ONE, it is not the case.


----------



## Rickert (Jun 5, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Saitama is island level +. But his size and mass are the ones of a human.


But he is surely unphased by a building level+ punch, showed at the beginning chapters and he took damage from more powerful punch later on (sea king). That's why i said to phase him, it would need at least large city block.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 5, 2014)

Rickert said:


> Is there a reason to assume otherwise? If it took hours, everyone heroes on Earth would be eliminated by Boros, or at least had a fight with him. In the original manga by ONE, it is not the case.


Well, there is indeed no reason for that feat take more than 10 secs. (It would be a good low balling considering the context of the feat)


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 5, 2014)

Rickert said:


> But he is surely unphased by a building level+ punch, showed at the beginning chapters and he took damage from more powerful punch later on (sea king). That's why i said to phase him, it would need at least large city block.


He was unphased because he has island+ durability and didn't give a darn about the fight.(did you mean unfazed?)


----------



## megaman12321 (Jun 5, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> He was unphased because he has island+ durability and didn't give a darn about the fight.(did you mean unfazed?)



He probably meant unfazed. You know, unless Saitama suddenly developed intangibility while I wasn't looking. Because he's human sized, weight and mass all included unless somehow given proof other wise, you'd would need the force of... I think large building bust to launch someone straight to orbit. So Boros, hitting Saitama straight to the moon isn't exactly that impressive.

Saitama fucked up that meteor, which was calced at island+. A building destroyer wouldn't do shit, and a multiblock destroyer probably won't do that much damage. Imagine a building falling on a island, probably won't do much in general


----------



## Rickert (Jun 5, 2014)

@megaman12321 I meant unphased. From the beginning, he took building level punch without being phased. A large building burst is not going to send saitama anywhere, not even a milimet, as showed at the beginning of the series when he got hit from Hammerhead. So, let's just assume Saitama is island+ durability at this point. So, the power to actually move an island a few millimetres and move an island to the moon wihin *seconds* is very different. If it is not different, it's like saying a bird flying is not different than a boeing with hundred of customers.

It's like saying that kicking a 50 kg person and kicking a 50 kg steel safe is the same. To actually make Saitama moved, at least island level attack is needed, say, to move him one metre. To move him one hundred metres, he needs an attack that is 100x island level, and within seconds, even more power is required.

Otherwise, it's like saying DBZ characters have weaker than mountain level punches because they only send people a tiny distance with their punches and no one ever punches anyone outside of the planet.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 6, 2014)

Rickert said:


> @megaman12321 I meant unphased. From the beginning, he took building level punch without being phased. A large building burst is not going to send saitama anywhere, not even a milimet, as showed at the beginning of the series when he got hit from Hammerhead. So, let's just assume Saitama is island+ durability at this point. So, the power to actually move an island a few millimetres and move an island to the moon wihin *seconds* is very different. If it is not different, it's like saying a bird flying is not different than a boeing with hundred of customers.
> 
> It's like saying that kicking a 50 kg person and kicking a 50 kg steel safe is the same. To actually make Saitama moved, at least island level attack is needed, say, to move him one metre. To move him one hundred metres, he needs an attack that is 100x island level, and within seconds, even more power is required.
> 
> Otherwise, it's like saying DBZ characters have weaker than mountain level punches because they only send people a tiny distance with their punches and no one ever punches anyone outside of the planet.


Not really. Let's try again
Saitama is an average human with average human mass. 
You need island level to push him away. 
After this,  to push him further more you only need the energy to push an average human of the same mass. (Cuz after surpassing his superhuman resistance he only counts with normal physics)
Thus, he gets island level + large building+ which is a really worthless powerup due to:
6110000000 tons + 5-10 tons.


----------



## Rickert (Jun 6, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Not really. Let's try again
> Saitama is an average human with average human mass.
> You need island level to push him away.
> After this,  to push him further more you only need the energy to push an average human of the same mass. (Cuz after surpassing his superhuman resistance he only counts with normal physics)
> ...


No. It's not Saitama has hidden protective barrier around him made of ki or weird energy that once penetrated, the damage is subtracted to the shield and remaining damage applied. He's just completely physical, as demonstrated through the series. 1 kg of Saitama has much much more resistance than 1 kg of normal people. Just like you can punch 10kg punching bag away easy but not so for a steel block of the same weight. 

If an island level punch is needed to push him 1 metre away, twice the strength of that punch is needed to push him 2 metre away and so on.


----------



## megaman12321 (Jun 6, 2014)

Rickert said:


> No. It's not Saitama has hidden protective barrier around him made of ki or weird energy that once penetrated, the damage is subtracted to the shield and remaining damage applied. He's just completely physical, as demonstrated through the series. 1 kg of Saitama has much much more resistance than 1 kg of normal people. Just like you can punch 10kg punching bag away easy but not so for a steel block of the same weight.
> 
> If an island level punch is needed to push him 1 metre away, twice the strength of that punch is needed to push him 2 metre away and so on.



If he truly weighed that much, he would have broken the floor every time he took a step.


----------



## Rickert (Jun 6, 2014)

megaman12321 said:


> If he truly weighed that much, he would have broken the floor every time he took a step.


It's not his weight, it's his resistance weight that much.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Jun 6, 2014)

Wait, when the fuck did Saitama and Boros go to the moon? I don't remember any of this.


----------



## megaman12321 (Jun 6, 2014)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> Wait, when the fuck did Saitama and Boros go to the moon? I don't remember any of this.



Boros punched Saitama directly to the moon. Saitama crashed into it.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 6, 2014)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> Wait, when the fuck did Saitama and Boros go to the moon? I don't remember any of this.


Last issue


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Jun 6, 2014)

Reading the OPM as I type. Though, was this to-the-moon punch in the ONE series?


----------



## Rickert (Jun 6, 2014)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> Reading the OPM as I type. Though, was this to-the-moon punch in the ONE series?


No it's not. In the redrawn version, many new things from ONE are added.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 6, 2014)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> Reading the OPM as I type. Though, was this to-the-moon punch in the ONE series?


Nope, as far as I recall, they went right into the planet busting attack.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Jun 6, 2014)

Ah, thanks! :33

I'd rep you iwandesu, but seems like I gotta spread.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 13, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


>



I'll wait for the chapter to be translated before I look into it, but looks like Saitama might be pack at least sub-relativistic speed now on top of country/continent level strength (kind of a given when you're sending numerous rocks dozens of kilometers in size high into the air... assuming we don't get to see what the crater looks like anyway)


----------



## Rookie7 (Jun 13, 2014)

Boros have one hell of the ship. Why this thing doesn't fall apart after this?


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Jun 13, 2014)

Hold on, so *both* the ONE and redrawn manga count as canon?


----------



## Rookie7 (Jun 13, 2014)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> Hold on, so *both* the ONE and redrawn manga count as canon?


Yes. Redrawn version is just... expanded version of original.


----------



## egressmadara (Jun 13, 2014)

Survived atmospheric re-entry.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 13, 2014)

egressmadara said:


> Survived atmospheric re-entry.


Atmospheric re-entry is few tons worthy


----------



## Kazu (Jun 13, 2014)

So chapter's out. 

Probably relativistic Saitama?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 13, 2014)

nigh-relativistic at minimum


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 13, 2014)

Does Saitama have superhuman breath capacity?

He can't breathe in space so the timeframe to get there, sit around and get back would be how long he can hold his breath at the minimum.



Kenpachi TZ said:


> Hold on, so *both* the ONE and redrawn manga count as canon?



they are seperate canons.

Stuff that happens in the original only applied to the original and vice versa.

As you can tell from the OP, this is the redrawn manga and not the webcomic, it's like DB GT, it's still used, but only if the thread was made with it in mind.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 13, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> nigh-relativistic at minimum



Yeah, as far as time frames go, a minute is pushing it contextually (the fuck is Boros doing in a form that he notes is so fucking taxing a minute later, right?)

Which would mean up and back would be about *30 seconds* a piece.

*380,000,000 meters* on average between earth and moon.

*12,666,666.667 m/s* or *0.042C*

And with that, my never getting around to that meteor speed feat pays off.

Off hand, that shockwave's easily continental once surface area is accounted for.

Sending massive rocks flying does that and all.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 13, 2014)

Actually I would think it's faster than that.

there appears to be an extended time where Saitama walks around and wonders what the fuck just happened.


----------



## Kazu (Jun 13, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> Does Saitama have superhuman breath capacity?
> 
> He can't breathe in space so the timeframe to get there, sit around and get back would be how long he can hold his breath at the minimum.



He hasn't shown anything of the sort, no.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 13, 2014)

wait apparently people can hold their breath for like 10 minutes.

what the shit?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 13, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> wait apparently people can hold their breath for like 10 minutes.
> 
> what the shit?



Not sure of the circumstances, but yeah.

I heard about that one.

Like I said though, doesn't appear that it's feasible for more than a minute to have passed in total, if that, on account of the sheer strain of Boros' transformation and the sheer stupidity of keeping it up when he's just wasting precious stamina he might need.

Also, anyone able to be fucked enough to get the DC for this feat, or is that going to fall on me?

EDIT - I'm sure everyone's sick of this kind of time frame by now, but the fact that debris from the previous half of the battle is still in the air when we pan back to boros does lend further credence to a really small frame of time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 13, 2014)

༼ つ ◕◡◕ ༽つ DOOOO EEEETTT༼ つ ◕◡◕ ༽つ


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 13, 2014)

Eh... guess it's not too difficult.

Just scale one rock, get the diameter of that part of the shockwave, surface area shit, some potential energy and done.


----------



## Qinglong (Jun 13, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> wait apparently people can hold their breath for like 10 minutes.
> 
> what the shit?



Yeah some people can hold their breath that long with training


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 13, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Eh... guess it's not too difficult.
> 
> Just scale one rock, get the diameter of that part of the shockwave, surface area shit, some potential energy and done.



believe in the chaos


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 13, 2014)

Assuming 2 secs saitama should already be 60+% c 
With 1 sec the guy is LS+. (not happening, though)
OP-man is paying off One's Hype. (Should't that dash be high island-small country level?)


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 13, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> OP-man is paying off all One's Hype. (Should't that dash be high island-small country level?)



Ah... sending one of those rocks into the air is teratons.

Surface Area taken into account leads to petatons.


----------



## Kazu (Jun 13, 2014)

Dis gun be good.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 13, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Ah... sending one of those rocks into the air is teratons.
> 
> Surface Area taken into account leads to petatons.


 
This is big shit. 
This thread just became way better. (Actually Boros is likely owning toriko if he is scalled to those petaton sub relativistic speed. )


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 13, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> Does Saitama have superhuman breath capacity?
> 
> He can't breathe in space so the timeframe to get there, sit around and get back would be how long he can hold his breath at the minimum.
> 
> ...



Well, the only difference is that he is actually collaborating with one.
But yeah, they are canon, but separate.


----------



## Montanz (Jun 13, 2014)

In the first panel from the lower right you can see drebis is still falling from the initial punch.
Shouldn't that give an actual timeframe for the feat?


----------



## That Background Character (Jun 13, 2014)

Montanz said:


> In the first panel from the lower right you can see drebis is still falling from the initial punch.
> Shouldn't that give an actual timeframe for the feat?


That is not from the punch, but from Saitama jumping


----------



## LineageCold (Jun 14, 2014)

That Background Character said:


> That is not from the punch, but from Saitama jumping




I think he's referring to the debris .


*Spoiler*: __ 








Seems like a legit timeframe.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## egressmadara (Jun 14, 2014)

>.> No longer stuck at OP tier.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 14, 2014)

egressmadara said:


> >.> No longer stuck at OP tier.


Ranked up to relevant toriko top tier and borderline god tier from both pokemon and nardo. 
And all of this with borderline serious feats. (His low serious punch has planet level hype)


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Jun 15, 2014)

I can't believe I was almost gonna skip over this manga because of the one-hit kill premise.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 15, 2014)

His most impressive feat so far is a jump


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 15, 2014)

The manga is ok. I hate the comedy, but everything else is cool.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Jun 15, 2014)

B Rabbit said:
			
		

> The manga is ok. I hate the comedy, but everything else is cool.



What do you feel is wrong with the comedy?


----------



## trance (Jun 19, 2014)

Continent level, sub-relativistic Saitama beats Toriko (and the other Kings). He loses to the top tiers.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 19, 2014)

Well, I'm a bit disapointed that Sataima didn't destroy the Moon, but it looks like he still wins here.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 19, 2014)

Toriko hets raped at the moment.


----------



## aboe (Jun 23, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Toriko hets raped at the moment.



so saitama can survive ultimate routine, the itimidation that can defeat creature with 600 capture lvl? and toriko's other attacks? i dont see how current toriko can lose

toriko is continent lvl+ but i dont know how fast he is


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 23, 2014)

aboe said:


> so saitama can survive ultimate routine, the itimidation that can defeat creature with 600 capture lvl? and toriko's other attacks? i dont see how current toriko can lose
> 
> toriko is continent lvl+ but i dont know how fast he is


Heavenly kings are still at casual country+ and mach 1000 range AFAIK.
There is a misconception about continent level due to icehell continent feat. (Which is weaker than the needed for continent level.)
Unless MB calc got accepted.
Current saitama is 5 digit mach 0,04 c and continent + in casual basis.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jun 23, 2014)

> so saitama can survive ultimate routine, the itimidation that can defeat creature with 600 capture lvl? and toriko's other attacks? i dont see how current toriko can lose
> 
> toriko is continent lvl+ but i dont know how fast he is



We have no clue in terms of DC and speed current toriko's at. Though it should be obvious to anyone☻that's up to date that current toriko, that he can easily stomp his previous UR self back at cooking festival without lifting a freaking finger. Though for now, for the sake of the thread assume it's UR toriko.



> Heavenly kings are still at casual country+ and mach 1000 range AFAIK



That's a bit misleading, current kings are way beyond their cooking festival self. The gap is that huge, 4 of them together were barely able to take down cl 300 beast. Now toriko's able to kill  easily cl 600 beast without lifting a finge, the problem is that we don't know in terms of DC and speed. Though iirc fb arc kings were mach 3000 based of Terry's calc, but yeah for now saitama takes it .


----------

